# Searching



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Still finding some bugs in the search, I'll get it straitened out...may need a day though.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

But it is working some...progress. Thanks Chris.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Unless I'm missing a test somewhere, all searching should be working.

FYI


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

The only thing that I don't see working right is when I leave the sight and come back it is still showing all the topics that were new when I logged on before as still being new.


----------



## catchineyez (Oct 28, 2009)

ac700wildcat said:


> The only thing that I don't see working right is when I leave the sight and come back it is still showing all the topics that were new when I logged on before as still being new.


Also, without clicking the box to leave you logged on, it still keeps you logged on.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

just not having luck with search, trying to search "goose" forum for "call" topics


----------

